# Turbo? Supercharger?



## Guest (May 13, 2002)

Anyone make a turbo, or a supercharger for 200sx se? Any ideas, and witch one is better?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Spicoli said:


> *Anyone make a turbo, or a supercharger for 200sx se? Any ideas, and witch one is better? *


The Hotshot turbo kit is coming out soon. No supercharger kit planned. Check out next months issue of NPM for a preview.

Mike


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2002)

thanks


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Yo..Spicoli..is that like Jeff Spicoli form Fast Times? LOL

where in AZ....?


----------

